# Custom Poly Bags



## WD1986 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi guys,

I need to get some custom bags made to be used when shipping off my shirts. I want something similar to Threadless.com's bags or this Plastic Bags :: Custom Products :: Bags On The Net

Any suggestions for companies that can make these bags?


Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Do a search at the top of the page on 'custom printed poly'. There are some other recommendations listed. 

The one line you supplied are too expensive?


----------

